# help me this...my sound card  does not work

## mrr2012

I have install gentoo with KDE4.9.3,everything seems to be right, but it says this when i turn on:The audio playback device HDA ATI SB (VT1708B 8-Ch Analog) does not work.Falling back to default.So,i compile the kernel for several times,i add  all the sound drivers in the modules and i search in googel and read the DOC about how to install sound driver in gentoo.org, but the same problem still happen.so who can help me to solve it?

This is the info:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RX780/RX790 Chipset Host Bridge

00:02.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (external gfx0 port A)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RD790 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port C)

00:11.0 SATA controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 SATA Controller [IDE mode]

00:12.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:12.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:12.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:13.0 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI0 Controller

00:13.1 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0 USB OHCI1 Controller

00:13.2 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB EHCI Controller

00:14.0 SMBus: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 3a)

00:14.1 IDE interface: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 IDE Controller

00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)

00:14.3 ISA bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 LPC host controller

00:14.4 PCI bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge

00:14.5 USB controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SB7x0/SB8x0/SB9x0 USB OHCI2 Controller

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor HyperTransport Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Miscellaneous Control

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] Family 10h Processor Link Control

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV730XT [Radeon HD 4670]

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV710/730 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 4000 series]

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

----------

## audiodef

1. Have you ever used this machine with another distro or OS? If so, did the sound card work?

2. Please post the output of lspci -n. To make it easier, you can put code output in "code" tags (see the buttons above the text editor area when you're posting).   :Smile: 

----------

## Jaglover

You can also run 

```
alsa-info --pastebin
```

 and post the link.

----------

## mrr2012

well, my sound card can work in fedora17,so it can be damage.i want to cp. the kernel .conf from the frdora liveCD,but i  can't   found it anywhere.i new here,and thanks for all offer

the info about lspci -n

```

00:00.0 0600: 1002:5957

00:02.0 0604: 1002:5978

00:06.0 0604: 1002:597c

00:11.0 0106: 1002:4390

00:12.0 0c03: 1002:4397

00:12.1 0c03: 1002:4398

00:12.2 0c03: 1002:4396

00:13.0 0c03: 1002:4397

00:13.1 0c03: 1002:4398

00:13.2 0c03: 1002:4396

00:14.0 0c05: 1002:4385 (rev 3a)

00:14.1 0101: 1002:439c

00:14.2 0403: 1002:4383

00:14.3 0601: 1002:439d

00:14.4 0604: 1002:4384

00:14.5 0c03: 1002:4399

00:18.0 0600: 1022:1200

00:18.1 0600: 1022:1201

00:18.2 0600: 1022:1202

00:18.3 0600: 1022:1203

00:18.4 0600: 1022:1204

01:00.0 0300: 1002:9490

01:00.1 0403: 1002:aa38

02:00.0 0200: 10ec:8168 (rev 02)

```

post the link? about the ALSA information?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mrr2012,

```
00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) 

01:00.1 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RV710/730 HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 4000 series] 
```

You have two sound devices. The first one there is the only one with any analogue outputs, the second is your HDMI sound card.  However, ordering can be random.

Look in /dev/snd  do you have both control0 and control1?

Run alsamixer -c 0 and look at the controls.  Does it shown only a SPDI/F ?  Thats your HDMI sould

Run alsamixer -c 1 are all the controls you expect to see there?

If so, your sounld cards are in the wrong order.

How have you made the Sound Card driver in the kernel, as <M> or as <*>.

It needs to be <M> so that it can easily be loaded with some module parameters.

----------

## audiodef

Hm, your lspci -n tells me you need snd-hda-intel. Do you have that enabled?

Since you're new, I highly recommend you read about and use Pappy's Kernel Seeds. This will help you get a sane config going and make it easier for you to understand what's going on.

----------

## mrr2012

at last,my PC "speak"!.i found the "mask" has trun down to 0.mybe i should learn more about the system and the kernel.thank you for all the answers, i learn more from them.and happy new year to everyone

----------

